# Susky Smallie Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Rain and thunder and even more rain muddied the river to low visibility and drove it up 2 feet in a day. Fishing was bad and many dead carp where floating around. Lots of dead smallie's too. I had not fished there for several years since the last big fish kill and from what I have seen and experienced it has not gotten better. Did get one nice pig on a topwater spook. 

















Sunday more wind and rain canceled another bleak day of fishing. 

So what is killing the smallies on the Susky? 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Congrats.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice fish; I love catching smallies. They pack the biggest punch pound for pound compared to most other fish. 

-Alex


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*chicken chit.*

Our VDGIF won't admit it but 1000's of tons of chicken manure is being dumped and spread on farmers fields here and along your rivers up there. And the farmers are tickled to death for the fertilizer they are being paid to take from the poultry producers.


----------

